# HDTV Digital ????



## frazie17 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have my 211 hooked up and all is well....but I noticed there is a HDTV Digital (something) output on the back of my 211....excuse my stupidity...but what is this for??
I have nothing hooked up to it and my HD still looks great on my tv.

Thanks!


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Probably the HDMI port...... read the manual that came with the 211!!!

Of course early adopters don't have HDMI ports on their HDTVs so for me it's a useless option.


----------

